

Is there any way to save Circuit City? I'm not optimistic, but I hope so - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/11/03/is-there-any-way-to-save-circuit-city-i-hope-so/

======
ld50
why would you hope to save circuit city? that store's about as much of a scam
as compUSA.

